# 1745 single tubes ok for rocks and marbles



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

would 1745 single tube each side handle rocks and marbles was thinking about 1745 on some rock chuckers instead of 107s or 109s rubber bands or should i go with 3060 tubing


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Single 1745 wont work..

Just add tabs and loop 1745, you should be okay


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree ... I think single 1745s would be too light for what you want ... But looped 1745s should work fine.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I disagree. Single 1745 should handle marbles and rocks at least as well as 107s. Looped 1745 will be overkill for marbles. As always the best test is ti try it and see if it fits your needs. If you're happy with it, that is all that matters.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Density wise, I think it was you Charles who said that glass marbles have a slight edge on the average rock as far as density goes. But that they are very light when compared to steel and lead. "Light" meaning their ability to maintain and/or transfer energy. 
If I am not mistaken, there are many pfs enthusiasts who use 1754 singles and have a bunch of success with marbles as they are somewhat matched well together. 
I even know of some hunters who swear by rocks and 1745 singles even though they are not the most powerful, they can be quite accurate for short distance head shots. Accuracy being the key there. 
I have not hunted with this setup as I don't think my accuracy would lead to a clean kill, but I really find it fun as kangaroos on a trampoline to target shoot with. 
Just my opinion. I have to agree with Henry in Panama about going with what feels right for you. Just experiment. That is half the fun!
Be well,
SF


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

as stated above, depends on what your needs are. since i just target shoot, they are great for my short draw and marbles and paint balls.



SmilingFury said:


> . . . but I really find it fun as kangaroos on a trampoline to target shoot with.
> 
> SF


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I find single 1745 is great and very effective for stones/rocks about 7grams in weight at short range, any hunting I do is about the distance of one side of a two lane street to the other, never any further, in my limited experience I think the key is in playing with the length of the single strand, untill you pretty much always hit the sweet spot at full draw, combined with quick release to get the most from it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I ordered some 1745 loops that were too short for my draw and singled them on my 3/8-marble shooter, they work fine.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

When im using my larger slingers i shoot 5/8 marbles alot and some stones around the same size with single 1745's. These tubes are pretty accurate up to about 25 feet then they start to drop off pretty good. Oh wait maybe its me dropping off???????


----------

